# I finally gave Ray a haircut...need help



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I posted some time ago that I was struggling with clipping my full coated, three year old coton, Ray. So, I did it. He looks really cute and kind of goofey. I haven't posted pics, because I'm still working on perfecting it. I'd like to do his face the way Ava and Cosy have there hair styles, cute and adorable. However, a coton's nose is a bit longer than a Malt and I'm not sure it would look good. Also, I don't know how to do that cut. Pat, Brit, can you give me some basic instructions? Like direction and blades to use? Even with the longer nose, he would probably look quite cute with that do.

The other news is that with his haircut he is much softer. Oh, and it only takes 5 minutes, instead of and hour to comb him through. I miss my magnificent boy, but I'm happy with my soft, sweet dufus.:blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t::embarrassed:....suggestions? .....:blush:.....personally, I originally took a picture with me to the groomer to show her what I wanted.....:innocent:


....Britt..?....yooho...Britt.....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> :w00t::embarrassed:....suggestions? .....:blush:.....personally, I originally took a picture with me to the groomer to show her what I wanted.....:innocent:
> 
> 
> ....Britt..?....yooho...Britt.....


Oh, well at least that worked. I'm affraid that if I took him to the groomer in Healdsburg he would come out looking like a westie. :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie - are you allowed to stay with Ray @the groomers? If that's the case, I wouldn't worry. I would take the photo of the hair cut with me and the pup, ask the groomer for an identical cut and watch as he/she trims the face. 

I love the malts' groomer because he allows me to observe  

That said, I am sure that Ray is looking adorable, despite the dufus description lol ... I so wanna see some photos :wub:

Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I know someone who has three coton de tulear pups. 
Bellow photos from left to right: Girl, Boy, Girl
I love the hair cut on her boy the best on a coton. The way the face is shaped, the french and beard and ears are defined(I can't find a better word to describe, but I hope you got the picture ^_^)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> I know someone who has three coton de tulear pups.
> Bellow photos from left to right: Girl, Boy, Girl
> I love the hair cut on her boy the best on a coton. The way the face is shaped, the french and beard and ears are defined(I can't find a better word to describe, but I hope you got the picture ^_^)


Yes! That boy is just right. I got Ray sort of like that, but I went too short on the face. As it grows out I can clip the body again, but leave the face. I haven't taken pics yet, because I am still fine tuning it. I think eventually I will get it right.
I'd rather learn to do it myself than take him to a groomer. I like doing it and save lots of $$$$.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

i look forward to seeing the pictures  oh and maybe you gotta consider giving me grooming lessons. I don't do a good job at it and turn my pups from adorable looking malts to stray-looking pups lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok so the girl on the left hand side (picture#1 above, but on the right hand side in picture#2 above) recently got a hair cut that is identical to her boy. Just thought of sharing to give an idea of the hair cut on a smaller coton  here she is


----------

